# Trumpet Vine



## DRUR

Derek:
I have read that trumphet vines are often planted for hummingbird gardens as an attractant. I also read sometime in the past, that the red variety blooms a couple of weeks earlier than the Orange/yellow/salmon variety. I assume all would produce nectar.

Danny


----------



## dragonfly

I have the red, and the hummers like it, but I've never seen bees in it. I've never even heard of yellow trumpet vine.


----------



## Hambone

I searched it to make sure. It is yellow trumpet vine. Hers has hundreds of blooms right now and there must have been a thousand + bees working it.


----------



## dragonfly

When you find a source, let me know.


----------



## notaclue

We have the orange/red in town and the honeybees and bumblers are all over it also. I would like to find some yellow.

The year I first started all that was blooming was trumpet vine. The honey had a fruity kind of aftertaste that left you wanting more.


----------



## lupester

*Weston Gardens in Evermon says they carry it*

http://www.westongardens.com

Common Name: 'Trumpet Vine' 
Botanical Name: Campsis radicans 
Plant Type: Vine 
USDA Hardiness Zone: 1 
AHS Heat Zone: 
Light Requirements: Full Sun 
Water Usage: Low 
Soil Type: Well-Drained; Moderate 
Height: 20 to 30 feet 
Spread: 10 feet 
Season of Bloom: June to November 
Bloom Color: Red, Orange, Yellow 
Deciduous/Evergreen: Deciduous 
Native TX Plant: Yes 
Wildlife Value: Hummingbirds


----------



## Nan3902

*Trumpet vine*

Trumpet vines are orange and yellowy (on the same flower); they are not really red. The orange is brilliant. Bees don't do red flowers.

Nancy


----------



## Ross

Bees may not do red trumpet, but they love other red flowers. Try crimson clover sometime.


----------



## carbide

If you plan on planting trumprt vines be aware of this. The flowers that are produced create huge seed pods that are simply loaded with seeds that are just itching for an inopportune spot to start growing. I have two of the yellow trumpet vines, one on a trellis and the other growing up my chimney.

Once the flowers bloom you need to cut out the seed pods before they ripen and split open otherwise you will have new trumpet vine volunteers in every inopportune spot in your yard.


----------



## Nan3902

*Trumpet Vine Seeds*

I would love some of these seeds !

Can I have some ?

Nancy
Ovid, NY


----------



## Brenda

Yeah, very invasive. I have orange trumpet vines that my Mom planted here some 40 years ago or more. At first I tried to kill them out, without any luck. So now I just try to keep them contained to a certain area. The hummers like em. Can't say that I've seen bees on them.


----------



## honeyman46408

I have orange trumpet vines growing on my electric entrance pole and on other trees, Hummers, Bees, Bumblebees love them.

If you get a chance to watch a Honey Bee work them she will fly like a chopper in the fkower then back out and clean the pollen off her body and pack the sacs on her legs while hovering in front of the bloom them go in for another load:applause:


----------



## DRUR

*Could use some seeds also*

Yes, I could use some seeds also, e-mail ([email protected]) me and I will pay for the postage and also seeds if you require.

Danny


----------



## Jim Ray

There is a red variety and I have one. The blooms are getting ready to open. This is my first year with bees - so we'll see.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

I would love seeds also if you have some. PM me and I will send you some money for postage.


----------



## Jim Ray

We'll see if I get seeds. Last year was its first year and no seed pods were formed. Add the bees to the equation and another year of hummingbird migration and I might get some.


----------



## Hambone

I think I was wrong. I guess they are Orange Trumpet Vine. I was over there tonight and thought about the vines and went and looked at them. I didn't see any bees on them except bumbles. My mom said the Honey Bees were on them this morning (pretty heavt too, she says). Attached are pics of the Trumpet and the seed pods. There are a lot of pods so if you want some let me know. Not sure how I should harvest the seed. Sould I pick the pod and let dry out? Or cut it open and get the seeds?


----------



## okiequeenbee

Bees work the red trumpet vine early (the hummers work it in the late afternoon/evening). The vine is very invasion and spreads from the roots like crazy. They are very easy to dig(pull) up and start.


----------



## KQ6AR

I'd let the pods start drying on the vine. They'll start drying when the seeds are fully mature.


----------



## BruinnieBear

I give mine a haircut in the fall when I cut down the hostas, so the pods aren't a problem. Root runners ... big problem. Once they're established, just try to get rid of them! After the bombs fall, it'll be just ****roaches and trumpet vines.

Bright Orange ... hummers/bumblers love 'em ... honey bees, not so much.

BB


----------



## Deeptime

I'm a newbie at bees but an old gardener, trumpet vine is extremely hardy and prolific. I've seen it make it it's way to the top of a mature tree in the riverbottoms. Still, you can train starter plants to be free standing bushes, which could be used as low windbreaks for hives. I see lot of hummers and bumblers and few bees using them.


----------

